# Need FL vaca advice ...



## krmlaw (Jul 25, 2012)

Denise move if not in right place ... 

DH and I and DS#2 (3) are going down to FLL to see DS #1 on sept 1 (sat). DH is going home sept 5 (wed). I was thinking DS#2 and I could drive up to Orlando (3.5 hours) for wed to Sunday. 

But it means an extra condo/trade fee. Plus 3.5 hrs in car. 

We could just stay at the condo in fll for nothing, and fly home a few days later. 

What do you think?

I would love to go to Disney, but it would be just me and DS#2, hot, and more $.

However … new fantasy land just opened. 

Now we (DH, DS#2 and Me) and all going to Disney for 5 days in January starts … so its not like we wont be there. 

Thoughts?

is the 3.5 hr trip a pain? Too hot 1st week in September?


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 25, 2012)

If it were me, I'd stay in  the first condo and enjoy the rest of the week.  

You have to ask yourself how much enjoyment you would get out of the short Disney trip, considering the drive, and extra expense.

The youngster is going to enjoy himself with whatever you provide him and I'm thinking it's not a must do trip for him at that age.

You'll probably enjoy the parks much better with your husband there to join in on the fun.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2012)

A 3 year old will enjoy the extra 3 days with mommy's undivided attention at the pool and beach, just as much as Disneyland - and it will be much less stressful for mommy.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 25, 2012)

This seems to be a personal decision. What does your husband think about this idea? Does your child handle road trips well? Are you okay if there is a roadside emergency, e. g., flat tire? How will you manage checking in and unloading the car in Orlando with a three year old? Will you have to drive back to FLL or arrange for a flight from Orlando? I'm exhausted just thinking about it. Disneyworld and Fantasyland will be there in January. Stay put.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 25, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> Denise move if not in right place ...
> 
> DH and I and DS#2 (3) are going down to FLL to see DS #1 on sept 1 (sat). DH is going home sept 5 (wed). I was thinking DS#2 and I could drive up to Orlando (3.5 hours) for wed to Sunday.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't do that kind of drive with my toddler by myself :ignore: And yes it will still be very hot here, no cooling down till end of Sept/Nov. We're also probably going to still be in our rainy season, the rain as been pretty bad here this year. I would say enjoy beach and mommy & me time with your DS, you'll be back in Jan. when it's nicer.


----------



## hcarman (Jul 26, 2012)

It will be hot - that is for sure.  The good thing about Orlando in September is the parks are much less crowded than other times of the year because the children have just gone back to school.  A lot of Florida residents like to go in the fall.  January probably isn't too bad either - though it can get cold in January in Orlando.

If you already have the condo in FLL for the week, it would be cheaper to stay, but I can understand wanting to check out Orlando too.  It isn't that bad of a drive - straight up the TPK or I-95.  My fiance has had to commute it twice in one day on a couple of occasions - just not a whole lot of places to get off along the route - rest areas and Yeehaw Junction/SR60.


----------



## youcanfly (Jul 26, 2012)

While I can fully appreciate anyones desire to go to Disney and see the new Fantasland expansion, waiting till January sounds like the better idea. While part of the expansion is open some things are not,

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ure-at-new-fantasyland-at-magic-kingdom-park/

•July 2012: Both sides of Dumbo the Flying Elephant, Dumbo’s big top tent queue, and the Casey Jr. Splash ‘N’ Soak Station kids’ water play area
 •Holidays 2012: Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid, Enchanted Tales with Belle, Be Our Guest Restaurant, Gaston’s Tavern, and Ariel’s Grotto
 •2013: Princess Fairytale Hall (meet-and-greet area)
 •2014: Seven Dwarfs Mine Train attraction

I faced a similar dilemma recently, we had a trip planned for our daughters 21st b-day with a reservations made and the dad had an unexpected meeting to pop up and there was no way out. We considered going without him but, he enjoys Disney as much as we do and I couldn't go without him.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 26, 2012)

ok ... i think you guys have convinced me to wait it out ... going to talk to DH tonight.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 27, 2012)

So DH and i decided to wait .. but that got changed this morning!

DS woke up, all dewey eyed, walked into our bedroom and says, mommy and daddy, i had a dream about mickeys castle. if im a really good boy can we go there. 


melt my heart. im such a psuh over. him and i are going!


----------



## hcarman (Jul 27, 2012)

How cute - can't deny him!   

This would probably be too long of a day for a three year old, but if you wanted to avoid switiching resorts, renting a car, and making the drive - I know Marriott's Ocean Pointe had trips to Disney for the day.  I would imagine Beach Place does too - actually, don't know whether you are at Beach Place - just remember you mentioning Lauderdale.  But, just a thought.  They probably leave first thing in the AM and get back in the evening.


----------



## youcanfly (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds like you will be going to Disney! I'm a sucker for mine too!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> So DH and i decided to wait .. but that got changed this morning!
> 
> DS woke up, all dewey eyed, walked into our bedroom and says, mommy and daddy, i had a dream about mickeys castle. if im a really good boy can we go there.
> 
> ...



The correct answer would have been "you certainly can .... in January".

 

Sheila


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 29, 2012)

It seems on my visits to Disney I see more 3 year olds exhausted and crabby than I see them really enjoying the costly experience.  For most kids that age, some time at the pool or doing something amusing for an hour or 2 will make them happier.  Of course, yours seems to have already twisted you around his little finger, so who knows.  I hate to think what he'll twist you for when he's 10, since you can't manage to say "no" when he's 3.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 29, 2012)

stmartinfan said:


> It seems on my visits to Disney I see more 3 year olds exhausted and crabby than I see them really enjoying the costly experience.  For most kids that age, some time at the pool or doing something amusing for an hour or 2 will make them happier.  Of course, yours seems to have already twisted you around his little finger, so who knows.  I hate to think what he'll twist you for when he's 10, since you can't manage to say "no" when he's 3.



hahaha ... thanks for the unsolicted parenting advice! surely appreciated.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jul 30, 2012)

Whenever we do Disney with little ones in the Summer, we always go first thing in the morning. We stay till around 1:00, go back to the Condo for lunch, nap time/down time and then return in the evening. That way, we avoid the typical afternoon downpour which generally hits around 3-4o"clock, and we do not have any cranky little ones because they had a quality nap. Enjoy your Disney visit


----------

